# A question about dscartshop



## Huma (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I wanted to know if anyone here (most specifically residents of the UK)
if they have ordered from http://www.dscartshop.com/

I wanted to buy from them because they seem to get decent rep.

But mainly because they "Apparently" Offer Royal Mail Delivery (3-7 days ish) for a little extra.
Now it clearly says this on the front page. However I have emailed them, sent a enquiry ticket and I haven't received any word?

So, do they still offer this service???

Oh and apparently they offer 3% off but I cant figure out where I put the code.
http://shoptemp.net/shop/dscartshopfree-sh...de-gbatemp.html

Many thanks


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 18, 2011)

I ordered a DS2 from them 2 months ago and got it within 7 days. So, they are very quick. Usually.

You enter the code when you're at the payment process. There's a box for coupon codes then.


----------



## Huma (Aug 18, 2011)

Nathanaël said:
			
		

> I ordered a DS2 from them 2 months ago and got it within 7 days. So, they are very quick. Usually.
> 
> You enter the code when you're at the payment process. There's a box for coupon codes then.


Thanks for the code info!

I guess their standard delivery times will depend on were abouts you live in the world.

Typically when I buy flashcards they take 2-3 weeks. 
But I'm wanting something that is a bit quicker but not expensive like
http://www.xpertron.co.uk/acekard-2i-3ds-f...l?cPath=883_884

I remember seeing the royal mail delivery icon on the side bar but every time I click the link on the dscardshop website its broken?


----------



## Themanhunt (Aug 18, 2011)

I've heard many good things about them, and they look legit to me. I ordered my 2i from Lightake.com through shoptemp and they are also legit and have good words about them too.

When you look for UK shops, the ones you do find selling Acekards will be expensive; fact. I guess there isn't enough market for them to invest on a bigger scale.

I presume you would use the coupon code when checking out.

Expect a tiger coming here and ranting about how xpertron is the best.


----------



## Huma (Aug 18, 2011)

Themanhunt said:
			
		

> I've heard many good things about them, and they look legit to me. I ordered my 2i from Lightake.com through shoptemp and they are also legit and have good words about them too.
> 
> When you look for UK shops, the ones you do find selling Acekards will be expensive; fact. I guess there isn't enough market for them to invest on a bigger scale.
> 
> ...



Lightake get good reviews here but im worried about the apparent long delivery times, in some cases a month (can anyone from the UK confirm this?) or are they pretty much on par with everyone else??

Ta

EDIT: I've had an idea for a thread we all write down our delivery times for the retailers we buy from, what the item was and specify which country we had them delivered to? Unless of course someone had already beaten me to it


----------



## Huma (Aug 18, 2011)

I just found this website, has anyone heard of them, prices look good...maybe too good
http://www.r4i-gold.co.uk/genuine-acekard-...patible_p6.html


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd really not recommend to buy from a shop with such a name.

Order from DSCartshop, Lightake, or Priceangels or other well known stores.

Keep in mind that Acekard costs 10 Euros only. Order two from two different stores if you're unsure. They are not expensive.


----------



## Huma (Aug 18, 2011)

Well it was just that the site r4i-gold.co.uk was offering faster delivery times which is what got my attention, plus the price seemed decent. I will look into it though.


----------

